# Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)



## Frontline25 (31. August 2015)

*Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Ein schulkollege hat am Wochenende blindlinks per "Das wurd halt auf Amazon empfohlen" sich versucht ein rechner zusammenzukaufen 

Die Frage ist wie sicher kann man bei diesen netzteil sein ? 
RHOMBUTECH® 800 Watt PC-Netzteil ATX |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ich habe ihn gerade vorgeschlagen lieber 
Netzteil Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W Straight Power: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r!
Zu kaufen, auch wenn es teurer ist... 

(Und ja er hat es zum glück geschafft für den FX- 6xxx auch ein am3 + board mit seiner Methode richtig zusammen zu stellen )

Mfg
Frontline25


----------



## GabtC (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Sieht mir schwer nach Chinaböller aus, aber so wie du deinen Kumpel beschriebst, scheint er ja gegenüber Ratschlägen eh nicht aufgeschlossen zu sein . Statt dem FX würde ihm wahrscheinlich auch jeder hier einen i5 4460 + passendes Board (z.B. AsRock Z97 Anniversary) empfehlen, da der primäre Einsatzzweck ja wohl vorrausichtlich Zocken ist .


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Naja die positiven Kundenrezensionen sprechen für sich, immerhin betreibt damit einer seine 730GT!!!  [IRONIE OFF]

Soweit ich weiß ist der fertiger das chinesische Unternehmen "Huntkey" wobei ich deren qualität nicht kenne. 800W für 55€ sollte aber auf nichts gutes schließen lassen


----------



## Frontline25 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

GabtC = Nein er hatte einfach nur keine Gedult sich ratschläge zu holen  ... all seine anderen geräte waren fertig dinger von apple... 
Wie gesagt ich versuche ihn gerade etwas zu retten 
... ich mein er hat sein Ram nach wie viel gb drauf steht und was cool aussieht gekauft xD... 

Also kann ich ihm das Be quite so empfehlen? 

von seinem 800 euro budge blieb bei ihm irgendwie nur geld für ein fx-6xxx und einer gtx 750 übrig  (also die ssd war eine größere Intel server ssd laut seiner aussage und hat sich dazu irgend ein spezial xbox controller gekauft  )


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

EInzige sinnvolle Lösung: Alles retour und nochmal neu


----------



## Frontline25 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

GabtC = Nein er hatte einfach nur keine Gedult sich ratschläge zu holen  ... all seine anderen geräte waren fertig dinger von apple... 
Wie gesagt ich versuche ihn gerade etwas zu retten 
... ich mein er hat sein Ram nach wie viel gb drauf steht und was cool aussieht gekauft xD... 

Also kann ich ihm das Be quite so empfehlen? 

von seinem 800 euro budge blieb bei ihm irgendwie nur geld für ein fx-6xxx und einer gtx 750 übrig  (also die ssd war eine größere Intel server ssd laut seiner aussage und hat sich dazu irgend ein spezial xbox controller gekauft  )

PS= Die Intelvariante kostet aber wieder auch ca 60-80 euro mehr


----------



## Combi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

auf gut deutsch....er hat schrott gekauft.
hätte er sich hier was zusammenstellen lassen,hätte er mindestens 30% mehr leistung und zusammen passende komponenten.
so,hat er nur mist.
ob ungeduldig oder nicht,lass alles retoure gehn und hier ne zusammenstellung machen.
800 euro,da bekommst du schon ne gute kiste.
sonst haben wir nächste woche einen neuen user,der themen wie"hilfe,mein neuer pc hat keine leistung!"postet


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Mit 800€ kann man was feines zusammenbauen. Ein FX-6300m, GTX750, 800W China-NT und Intel server SSD, gehören leider nicht dazu


----------



## Frontline25 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Das problem ist nun das er das geld von der überteuerten ssd und RAM nun in zubehör wie tastatur maus und headset gesteckt hat ... ohne was zu sagen xD
Jedenfalls danke für die beantwortung der Frage nach dem Netzteil 
Werde ihm helfen die sachen aufzubauen ... er hat das geld vpn dem ram und ssd übrigens ohne mir bescheid zu geben schon was anderes mit gekauft während wir hier gerade geredet haben


----------



## poiu (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

RhobuWegWerfTech bitte nicht  

der rest autsch, das System ist sehr na sagen wir mal " unausgewogen"


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Die SSD kann er ja vielleicht wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Philipus II (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Das Netzteil ist Müll.


----------



## Pu244 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kurze frage der qualität (Rhombutech)*

Positiv kann ich über Rombutech sagen das mein damaligs 550W Netzteil das ich 2009 testweise in meinen Phenom II X4 940 BE mit GTX 260 eingebaut habe bei Überlast korrekt abgeschaltet hat (das ist immerhin einiges bei solchem Billigmüll), das Negative war das Überlast dort schon 300W sekundär  (also unter 250W real) bedeutete, bei FurMark und Prime 95 (400W sekundär) war das Netzteil nach wenigen Sekunden aus. Rein technisch sind alle Rombutechnetzteile das, was hier als Chinaböller bezeichnet wird.

Die Amazonbewertungen kann man in diesem Fall in die Tonne treten, was dort zählt ist das die Dinger hübsch aussehen und der nicht sofort abschalten. So bekommt der größte Mist dort 4-5 Sterne, während techisch gute Netzteile teils brutal dafür abgestraft werden das sie die ersten Tage riechen. Genauso verhält es sich mit den AMD FX CPUs, da wird auch nur gelobt das sie ordnungsgemäß funktionieren und nicht beachtet wie langsam und Stromfressend sie im Verhältnis sind. Was man darus herauslesen kann ist wie sich die Dinge verhalten, ob also viele kaputtgehen oder ob es sonstige gravierende Probleme gibt. Auch sind einige einzelne Kommentare sehr aufschlussreich, einen guten Test können die Amazonbewertungen nicht ersetzen.


----------

